# Jelly the Russian Blue



## ilovemazzy (Oct 8, 2016)

Our new kitty/1st cat ever! She's a year old, we adopted her from a family who said she is a purebred Russian Blue. She's very mellow, sweet and loves to pur. We are slowly introducing her to our 95lb mastiff! She swatted him a few times and we've been keeping them separate. Today she came out of the room by herself and they ignored each other. So we are making progress. Our main reason for getting a Russian blue is my husband is allergic to cats. He owned a Russian blue when he was younger and wasn't allergic. My daughter has been obsessed with getting cat for years. So this kitty is her early Christmas present. She's so so happy! They are already inseparable ????


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's so cute!! She's already a year old? She still has those adorable big kitten ears.


----------



## farrahdiba82 (Oct 6, 2016)

She's so cute! Looks like she's guilty about something though, in the first picture hehe

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She is adorable. I am always amazed how large dogs and cats can get along.


----------



## ilovemazzy (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm not convinced she's a year old but that's what we were told. She's very small, like under 5lbs. She loves kneading which I read is more of a kitten thing so I don't know! Her vet appt is Friday so maybe they have a better age estimate


----------



## ilovemazzy (Oct 8, 2016)

Our dog is big but tends to be submissive around smaller animals maybe because he knows he has to be more gentle? We babysat a pug puppy and the pug was definitely the boss


----------



## ilovemazzy (Oct 8, 2016)

farrahdiba82 said:


> She's so cute!


Thanks! She's been very well behaved so far, hoping it stays that way


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Jelly's a sweet cat, but she doesn't look like a cat to trifle with! She's got that warrior thing going on,alert, nose to the wind... When she's snuggling in the last pic, she's got her eye out, protective!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She's beautiful....had a part Russian Blue/Manx cross once, and just loved his silky silver gleaming coat, especially with the sun shining on it. Max chose my daughter as his special person, and loved to snuggle with her too, but he also had an independent streak. He lived to his 17th year.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

I love her already. :heart


----------



## ilovemazzy (Oct 8, 2016)

@bluemilk 
Ha! She can be fiesty with our dog but always sweet to the kids


----------



## ilovemazzy (Oct 8, 2016)

@catloverami

Jelly can be independent too. 17! Wow We just took our kitty to the vet and he said based on her teeth she's not a year old but more like 3-5!! So it might be why she's more mellow. Also she's in heat! I think. She's roaming around all hours of the night meowing and sleeps all day. We are going to schedule her spay soon.


----------



## ilovemazzy (Oct 8, 2016)

furryfriend said:


> I love her already.


Thanks! She definitely stole our hearts, my husband is still warming up to her but he'll come around


----------

